# Build LOG : Review data Storage PC



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi  I am back with another build. It’s just a New PC build for storing my review and website data.


As you might know that I have started doing lot of reviews now a days, and having lot of images , graphs, and lot of files scattered all over my three portable drive, my Home pc ( which is also used by other family members) , my laptop and lot of USB pen drives.


Searching for a file is now becoming hell of a difficult.  So planning to make a standalone PC for store all reviews and website data in a proper manner and connect this pc to home network so that files are easily available to all my devices.

*Proud to announce Sponsor for the build*


*www.pctekindia.com/img/glogo.JPG
*GIGABYTE sponsoring the project with H97M-HD3 Motherboard.


**www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/Corsair_Logo.jpg
*CORSAIR is sponsoring the build with Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD.*

*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/Antec_Logo.jpg
*ANTEC is sponsoring the build with Antec VP500PC PSU.*

Already having Corsair Air 240 Case, few 1TB WD Green HDDs and Intel i3-4130.
Will be buying more hardware soon.


*www.pctekindia.com/Reviews/AIR240/01.jpg


Will be updating more..


Thanks
Rakesh Sharma

- - - Updated - - -

New Processor and RAM in the house.. waiting for more parts..


*www.pctekindia.com/img/DSC01739.JPG
*www.pctekindia.com/img/DSC01744.JPG


----------



## justgothere (Feb 7, 2015)

following closely


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

Isn't this too powerful for a data storage PC? I mean an i3 and 8 GB RAM? A celeron and 2 GM ram would have sufficed perfectly.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 9, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Isn't this too powerful for a data storage PC? I mean an i3 and 8 GB RAM? A celeron and 2 GM ram would have sufficed perfectly.



he'll be using it as NAS but yeah i3 and 8GB RAM is still too much for a NAS system


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh wait, he said 



> Already having Corsair Air 240 Case, few 1TB WD Green HDDs and Intel i3-4130.



So yeah, if you were buying those new for the purpose then it would have been overkill. Else if may be fine.


----------



## icebags (Feb 10, 2015)

i thought people were going to discuss raspberry pi here.....


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes already have many hardware lying .. But I think i3 will be good as it can be used for some additional purpose. And it's not 24/7 PC, it's just a central storage for my reviewing stuff.. Just switch ON and get data when needed..    

PSU and Antec 2 x 80mm fan installed.. 


*www.pctekindia.com/img/DSC01819.JPG
*www.pctekindia.com/img/DSC01821.JPG

- - - Updated - - -

New Motherboard for the build.
*www.pctekindia.com/img/DSC01824.JPG


Thanks GIGABYTE


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2015)

It would be really helpful if you create a step by step NAS setup guide ...... specially the software part only if you are interested in installing dedicated NAS OS.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 18, 2015)

why the change in motherboard ? Did they give H97M-HD3 since they were having some issues with the H81 revisions?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2015)

How is Gigabyte H97-D3H? What are its power phases?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 23, 2015)

NO dear.. I purchased H81M-S1 cos it was in my budget and full fills all of this build needs.


AND is Gigabyte replacing every H81 board with H97 board.. No na..


They have just sponsored the build.. that's it..


Any if you are following my FB page, I am shortly giving a comparison between H81M-S1 and Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Board using Intel i3 -4130 CPU.. So stay tuned bro..



Proud to announce that CORSAIR is sponsoring the build with Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD.


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/ssd.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Feb 26, 2015)

Proud to announce that ANTEC is sponsoring the build with Antec VP500PC PSU.


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/VP500.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2015)

nothing against you but how long this build process is going to take ? You should have gathered all of the parts before. It started on 7th Feb. and still going on. Looks like a striptease now  but feels like a too late running train


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

And it doesn't feel like a data storage PC too.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 1, 2015)

Corsair SSD arrived, Also got a good deal on few WD HDDs


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/11.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/12.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/13.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/14.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/15.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/16.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/17.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/18.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/19.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/20.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/21.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/22.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/23.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/24.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/25.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/26.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/27.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/28.jpg


Now planning to change the cpu from i3 to Xeon
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/29.jpg




Thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

how and why are companies sponsoring you build? (._.)( ._.)

why are you using SSDs for data storage? Why are you using a Xeon for a 'data storage' PC? Why? 

This rig is better than most people's gaming rigs .-.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 1, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> how and why are companies sponsoring you build? (._.)( ._.)
> 
> why are you using SSDs for data storage? Why are you using a Xeon for a 'data storage' PC? Why?
> 
> This rig is better than most people's gaming rigs .-.



hmmm it has better case than mine and ssd's ......


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 1, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> how and why are companies sponsoring you build? (._.)( ._.)
> 
> why are you using SSDs for data storage? Why are you using a Xeon for a 'data storage' PC? Why?
> 
> This rig is better than most people's gaming rigs .-.



i too want to know


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 1, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And it doesn't feel like a data storage PC too.



Now it's feeling like one..?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2015)

rakesh_sharma23 said:


> Now it's feeling like one..?



Nah, not with those SSDs. It's more like a 'PC being used for data storage' than a 'data storage pc'. But then again, you didn't buy most of the parts; you had some and some were sponsored.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Not using Corsair 240 internal 2.5" SSD bays. Instead installing SSD like this.


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/30.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/31.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/32.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/33.jpg


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Antec VP500PC PSU arrived. 


*www.pctekindia.com/Modding/Review_Data_PC_Build/34.jpg


----------



## Arnab boss (Mar 18, 2015)

good to c but my gaming  rig has 4 hdd and it is running smooth for 5 yrs with this config.....

i have 2*2 tb Seagate barracuda hdd,1tb Seagate barracuda hdd,500gb Seagate barracuda hdd....all total 5.5tb of space...

i play all fsp and racing games in full hd and high settings...no issues yet....whts so special abt this rig...????


----------

